# BIOS won't recognize My Drives For Windows 8 Consumer Preview



## CDunk (Apr 8, 2012)

Today I took all the components from one PC running windows 8 consumer preview and placed them all into another PC for better performance which was running windows 7 (60GB Drive). After I placed all the rams and drives (One SATA (160GB which still has my old windows files inside) and two IDE (80GB & 60GB)) and plugged them in. I then placed my usb windows 8 consumer preview in but it only recognize 60GB drive. Which I install it on hoping the the other drives will recognize in windows latter and reinstall it on the 160GB drive once its recognized. It hasn't and my BIOS believes the 60GB is the only drive in.

I have tried to only plug in the SATA drive to see (WONT WORK).

My Question is how will I get BIOS to recognize all three drives OR at least only the SATA drive.

Many Thanks


----------



## ada101 (Sep 12, 2010)

I think to get an answer you may have to move this tread to hardware as it is a hardware problem that has nothing to do with windows 8.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

did you have secure boot enabled on the old computer
if so then removing the drives from that computer will render them unreadable on any other computer
it is a security method to prevent data theft 

you ned to put them all back into the old computer & turn off secure boot on that one, before moving them


----------

